# Pocket Predator - Simple Shot Mashup



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I had this crazy idea last night to combine my favorite side shooter and band attachment together into one slingshot.

So, I bring you the *Cub Scout Ocularis*.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice.. I want it


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done ! I like it .


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good idea man! I may have to try that myself. 
Good execution of it also.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Beanflip said:


> Good idea man! I may have to try that myself.
> Good execution of it also.


Thanks!

Patiently waiting for my aluminum Beanflip Ocularis, ordered it the other day

Used a 1 inch diameter washer when creating my template and then used a 3/4 inch forstner bit to drill the hole.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Now there's a nice slingshot. I like that a lot. I wish I had one.

Njones


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't see how you could have done any better.... really a hand fitting shooter. Nice 'n easy band attachment as well... 's pretty duRned spiffy.


----------



## WARWGN (Nov 18, 2015)

Beautiful lines!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh I like that! Well done!


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

That is a great looking amalgamation of two good designs!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

How many in medium size?????


----------

